# Prgnant Molly and Platy



## Bindel2303 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, so I'm pretty sure I have a pregnant Black molly and a pregnant sunset platy they are both pretty fat and round, and I keep think I'm seeing what could be fry in my platy, however it seems as though they have both been pregnant forever. I know gestation supposed to take about 20-40 days, but I swear my black molly has been pregnant for almost, if not, 2 months. And considering I don't have any male mollies I would have expected her to giver birth at least once by now, considering that mean she got pregnant before I bought her. I know they can hold sperm for up to 6 months, but she just seems to have been pregnant to long. Can stress lengthen pregnancies or just cause early ones, because thats all i can figure is maybe shes stressed, but both? I don't know, I'm quite confused and any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm attaching a picture of each of them, sorry they are not better but I'm still trying to figure out how to get good pictures, I cant get the shutter speed up on my digital fast enough to catch them before the move, and are out of focus.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/bindel2303/Fish/STP63175.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/bindel2303/Fish/STP63178.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------

